# Wounded Virginia Officer's Condition Is Unchanged



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc4.com*

The Fairfax County police officer critically injured in Monday's shooting outside the police station in Chantilly, Va., remains in critical condition this morning at Inova Fairfax Hospital, officials report.

_The Washington Post _identifies him as 53-year-old Michael Garbarino, a 23-year veteran of the force.

Police have identified the suspected gunman as 18-year-old Michael Kennedy. They said he targeted the officers.

Police said that Kennedy attempted to carjack a Ford pickup truck in the London Towne community in the Centreville area at about 3:30 p.m., but was not successful and he fled on foot. Witnesses said that he was dressed in complete camouflage gear and a black mask and was armed with several rifles and pistols.

According to police, the first reports of gunfire in the Fairfax County Police Sully District Station parking lot were at 3:52 p.m. Police said Kennedy drove to the back of the station, exited the van and opened fire on a cruiser. Garbarino was inside that cruiser preparing to go off duty, police said. He was shot five times.

Police said the gunman then walked deeper into the parking lot and encountered Armel. Gunfire was exchanged, and Armel was struck several times. She later died at the hospital.

Fairfax County Police Chief David Rohrer said Armel, a nine-year veteran of the force, is the first officer to die at the hands of an assailant in the 66-year history of the department.

"She was performing her duty, and as the attack unfolded, she acted with courage and returned fire, consistent with her oath, her training and her dedication as a police officer," Rohrer said.

Kennedy then continued walking into the parking lot. An officer who just arrived for duty armed himself and exchanged gunfire. Several other officers also responded, and there was confusion as to how many gunmen were shooting at the substation.










Finally, two officers who responded were able to shoot and kill Kennedy in the parking lot.

Police said Kennedy was armed with five pistols, an AK-47-style of assault rifle and a long-barreled, high-powered hunting rifle. Investigators said he had multiple ammunitions for each weapon.

Police said Kennedy fired at least 70 rounds during the gunfight.

Police said they are interested in knowing what Kennedy was doing before he arrived at the police station, as well as where he acquired all of the weapons. A friend of family told _News4 _that Kennedy's father is an avid hunter.

Investigators have searched Kennedy's home. Sources said they found items of interest during the search.

Previous Stories:


May 10, 2006: Hospital Upgrades Wounded Officer's Condition 
May 9, 2006: Who Was Michael Kennedy? 
May 9, 2006: More Details Released From Fatal Police Shooting 
May 9, 2006: Colleagues Remember Vicky Armel 
May 9, 2006: 2 Dead After Fairfax Co. Police Station Shooting 
Copyright 2006 by nbc4.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

*>Related Stories: 

Detective, Suspect Killed in Virginia Police Station Attack
Community Remembers Slain Virginia Detective
Suspected Virginia Gunman's Family Issues Statement
*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Suspected Virginia Gunman's Family Issues Statement*

*Story by nbc4.com*

The family of 18-year-old Michael Kennedy, the man suspected of opening fire on police Monday afternoon in a police station parking lot has issued a statement through their lawyers.

"They offer their condolences to the family of detective Armel, a fine and dedicated police officer, and their prayers for the wounded officer and their families," the statement reads.

The statement goes on to say, "Please remember that although Michael was a troubled young man, he was their son, who they have lost."

The family has been in seclusion since the shooting.

Officials said Kennedy is the suspected gunman who opened fire at the Sully District substation at about 3:30 p.m. Monday, killing a female detective and wounding two other police employees before he was shot and killed by return fire from police.

Kennedy was a 2005 graduate of Westfield High School.










Many of his friends said that Kennedy had been suffering from hallucinations recently; had talked about aliens and may have been suffering from schizophrenia. They also said the incident comes as a shock.

"The Mike that did that was not the Mike that I knew," said Brendan Baker, one of Kennedy's childhood friends.

Kennedy was recently served a criminal warrant resulting from an argument during which a dog was killed.

Police said Kennedy was arrested for a carjacking after an incident on April 18 in the 9900 block of Blackwell Road in Gaithersburg, Md. According to court documents, Kennedy broke out of the Potomac Ridge Behavioral Health Center sometime after 6:30 p.m. Police arrived shortly after 10 p.m. to investigate. About an hour later, Fairfax County police arrested Kennedy in a stolen Toyota 4-Runner in their jurisdiction.

Potomac Ridge said Kennedy was voluntarily admitted to the facility at about 1 p.m. on April 18 and escaped that evening by breaking through a window. Potomac Ridge said it had no contact with him since.

The health center said it is cooperating with law enforcement.

Peter Kirschner said he went to high school with Kennedy and met him in seventh grade. He described Kennedy as a nonconformist and somewhat of a loner who often wore military clothes to school.

"Personally, he was kind of dark, Gothic-like," Kirschner said. "He always used to play violent video games and stuff. He used to talk about it when he came to school, 'I killed this and this, and these people,' stuff like that."

Schoolmate Marc Capistrant also said Kennedy's disposition was often dark.

"I remember he wrote some really weird poems, took some pictures of himself wearing a gas mask," he said. "Really weird stuff like that. ... I thought it was kind of awkward."

Kennedy also had a profile on Myspace.com. To view that profile, click here . _(Warning: Graphic Images And Text) _

The investigation will explore why Kennedy may have had a grudge against the Fairfax County Police Department and the specific people who were shot, _News4 _'s Paul Johnson reported.

Stay with _News4 _and _nbc4.com _for more information.

Previous Stories:


May 10, 2006: Hospital Upgrades Wounded Officer's Condition 
May 9, 2006: Who Was Michael Kennedy? 
May 9, 2006: More Details Released From Fatal Police Shooting 
May 9, 2006: Colleagues Remember Vicky Armel 
May 9, 2006: 2 Dead After Fairfax Co. Police Station Shooting 
Copyright 2006 by nbc4.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

He is/was scary looking...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Virginia Station Shooting Claims Second Officer's Life

*Story by nbc4.com*

*Chantilly, Virginia--* Fairfax County police Officer Michael Garbarino, who was shot five times in an ambush outside a Fairfax County police station in Chantilly, Va., on May 8 died early Wednesday, police said.

Garbarino, 53, had been hospitalized in critical condition since the shooting and had shown signs of improvement before he died at 2:45 a.m., police said. He was the second officer to die in the attack at the Fairfax County Sully District police station.

Fairfax County Police Chief David Rohrer said, "Our family has again suffered a tremendous loss."

Garbarino was the first victim targeted by 18-year-old Michael Kennedy, of Centreville, who stormed toward the police station armed with seven guns. He fired at least 70 rounds from a modified AK-47-style assault weapon and a long-barreled, high-powered rifle.

Garbarino was sitting in the parking lot, in his police cruiser when Kennedy drove up in a hijacked van and began firing at Garbarino's vehicle.

Police said Garbarino managed to call for assistance, even after Kennedy had fired at least 12 shots at his cruiser, police said. Garbarino underwent hours of surgery and remained at Inova Fairfax Hospital.

Detective Vicky Armel was killed the day of the attack and was buried Saturday after a funeral with full police honors. A third officer was treated for minor injuries.

Garbarino was surrounded by his family, fellow officers and friends when he died, Rohrer said. He was married with two children, according to police.

The police department established a trust fund for Garbarino's family Tuesday after receiving numerous inquiries from the public. Donations can be sent to: Garbarino Family Trust Fund, c/o Fairfax County Federal Credit Union, 4201 Members Way, Fairfax, VA, 22030.

Stay with _News4 _and _nbc4.com _for complete coverage.

Previous Stories:


May 11, 2006: Police Search For Answers In Police Shooting Case 
May 11, 2006: Community Continues To Grieve After Police Shooting 
May 9, 2006: More Details Released From Fatal Police Shooting 
May 9, 2006: Colleagues Remember Vicky Armel 
May 9, 2006: 2 Dead After Fairfax Co. Police Station Shooting 
Copyright 2006 by nbc4.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> Garbarino was sitting in the parking lot, in his police cruiser when Kennedy drove up in a hijacked van and began firing at Garbarino's vehicle.


I couldn't imagine such a horrific scene... :shock:


----------

